# KMC 11 speed chains, any reviews?



## Lookbiker

I've using Campy chains for years but these look pretty good. Any firsthand experience with these 11 spd chains?

Thanks


----------



## ejprez

The KMC works great, although there was a price drop in campy chains, and a chorus is about a buck more now than a KMC. I'm about at the end of the life of my KMC chain, running with chorus 11, and gonna try out a MICHE chain that was even less expensive than the KMC. KMC also uses the quick snap missing link, so you do not need a campy compatible chain tool. I did notice the MICHE chain has a pin just like the regular campy chains do. Also KMC sells the quick missing link separately so I bought a few as a spares for the seatbag.


----------



## Kristatos

I've always found that other chains run fine but things like cassette and chainrings tend to wear faster. I've observed longer life in drive train components sticking with the Campy chains. That said, my last experience with KMC was on a 10spd setup, so I can't say if it's any better now.


----------



## flatlander_48

Since my recent (last November) upgrade to 11sp Chorus, I'm running a Campagnolo chain with a KMC Missing Link. Unfortunately I don't have enough miles to be able to comment on it. Note that the *11sp Missing Link is non-reusable*, unlike the 9's and 10's...


----------



## pigpen

flatlander_48 said:


> Since my recent (last November) upgrade to 11sp Chorus, I'm running a Campagnolo chain with a KMC Missing Link. Unfortunately I don't have enough miles to be able to comment on it. Note that the *11sp Missing Link is non-reusable*, unlike the 9's and 10's...


They say that but I have re-used mine a few times without noticing anything.
It is difficult to remove and had to use the park quick link pliers. Never had to with 9sp.

Campy chains are nice and last a long time. I like the look of the KMC gold but think I will be sticking with the Chorus chain (with the KMC link).


----------



## flatlander_48

pigpen said:


> They say that but I have re-used mine a few times without noticing anything.
> It is difficult to remove and had to use the park quick link pliers. Never had to with 9sp.
> 
> Campy chains are nice and last a long time. I like the look of the KMC gold but think I will be sticking with the Chorus chain (with the KMC link).


The only thing that I can think of is that the plates might be a bit thinner than 10sp and that cut into their safety margin. Otherwise, the design of the 11sp Missing Link looks exactly like 10sp. I just bought the 2 KMC tools and extra Links. They should be arriving later this week.

Actually I am coming over from Wippermann chains and Connex Links. I ran that on my Centaur drivetrain for 5 years. The Wippermann didn't require tools to install or uninstall. According to a recent article in the Velo News Buyer Guide, the Wippermann folks say that they will not offer an 11sp Connex Link until they have an 11sp chain. BUMMER...


----------



## mike25f

I have been using the KMC chain on my record 11 for over a year and no problems so far


----------



## castofone

I'm using a KMC 11 speed now and I cant tell the difference between it and the Campy except the joining is more convenient.
I'm curious about the Yaban YBN 11 speed chain. Its cheaper, same weight and "self lubricating", but the 11 speed requires a pin connector.


----------



## vtecrparts

flatlander_48 said:


> Since my recent (last November) upgrade to 11sp Chorus, I'm running a Campagnolo chain with a KMC Missing Link. Unfortunately I don't have enough miles to be able to comment on it. Note that the *11sp Missing Link is non-reusable*, unlike the 9's and 10's...


When using the KMC missing link with campy chain, do you break off the end Campy specifically said not to remove?


----------



## flatlander_48

vtecrparts said:


> When using the KMC missing link with campy chain, do you break off the end Campy specifically said not to remove?


I can't say as I didn't do the work. The guy who owns my usually frequented Taichung, Taiwan bike shop did the conversion. He does a lot of Campagnolo work, so I think he would know. I assume he would shorten the chain in keeping with the Campagnolo instructions.

However, what happens if that is not done?


----------



## ETWN Stu

I have used both Record and KMC...they both run nicely with Campy the getting better as it got on and lasted longer. The KMC was lighter tho. I also run a 10speed missing link on the 11 speed Record chain with no problems and have dome for 10000kms now.


----------

